

Geodesic Sphere Tessellation - megaman22
http://richardssoftware.net/Home/Post/60

======
BrandonMarc
Is this common in gaming, or is it even becoming common? All the games I've
experienced have been a grid of squares (or diamonds) and a mercator style
rectangular map, without reference to a sphere... then again, I haven't gamed
in awhile...

